# CHandler acquired for PJ & JR



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2510218
​IMO this is a lousy trade for the Hornets.Tyson Chandler is turns the ball over virtually every time he touches it and the only thing he provides is defense and rebounding.He has 54 million left on his contract and there's no reason to believe he's ever going to be worth a third as much.I hope someone fails their physical like Stephen Hunter.​


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Unlikely, none of these guys is injured.

I'm not a great fan of it for either team, but Smith might be able to net the Bulls someone useful.
This is basically Reinsdorf saving money.
Don't know what the hell the Hornets were thinking, Tyson's terrible at C, and he can't play the 4 due to West, Simmons and Armstrong (the last 2 provide near the same as Tyson anyway!)

Scott doesn't have to deal with JR n his dad anymore though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chandler, West, Armstrong, Simmons wow. Well at least you guys have a couple of tradeable assets now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Chandler on defense, but I dont believe in trading for a player that is only good 50% of the time. I like his hustle and heart and I like having a player like that and he will surely help us but he is virtually non existent on offense. 

I hate losing PJ Brown. I understand why and everything I just really liked him. I wish him the best and hope he stays affiliated with Louisiana in some way.

I _hate_ to lose JR Smith, but it was necessary. At one time I thought he was going to be a top rated scorer in this league. He seems to have gotten a bit to big for his britches to soon. Attitude is the worst reason to lose a player. I have mixed feelings for JR, I hope he puts it all together and since he went to my second favorite team I'm happy I just hope he does the right things.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He will not be with the Bulls long-term. Too bad they can't move him for another 3 months (which means the earliest they can move him is October 12th).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Heck Chandler is so foul prone that he didn't even average 27 minutes per game last season on a team that had no decent big men.Luke Schenscher was playing significant minutes in front of him at the end of the season because he could play center without being completely bullied and overmatched.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

In looking at the acquisitions the Hornets added to the team (with the exception of Peja), it's apparent this team is going to play basketball on roller skates. They have Armstrong, Simmons, Jackson and Chandler added to West, Paul, Snyder.

They appear to be going the Suns way of quickness and youth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think you guys should make the playoffs this year. You will give lots of teams fits. The battle for the 6-8 spot in the West should be very interesting


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So it's finally done.
Somebody has to make a goodbye PJ thread, a tribute I mean.
About the trade, well, we got our defensive C, sucks on offense, but well.
Now it's Sg spot filling time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

See now this is a good move....LOL...idiot Bulls...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really hope this trade brings out the best in Chandler. I believe Paul will be making a lot of players on this team a lot better.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

good deal for the hornets, PJ wil retire next season, and JR is inconsistent.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

We also need to remember that Tyson Chandler is still REALLY young...he still can develop his game. And it won't hurt that he is now going to be playing with Chris Paul...Yes, Kirk Hinrich is a good pg, but I wouldn't say he's on the same level as Paul in terms of being a pure PG who directs the team and makes the players around him better. I hate having to give up J.R. Smith tho. I really wish we didn't have to give up him up but it seems like his time w/ the Hornets was over anyway. Next year will be exciting...Finally, we have some young and athletic potential across the board.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

jalen5 said:


> We also need to remember that Tyson Chandler is still REALLY young...he still can develop his game. And it won't hurt that he is now going to be playing with Chris Paul...Yes, Kirk Hinrich is a good pg, but I wouldn't say he's on the same level as Paul in terms of being a pure PG who directs the team and makes the players around him better. I hate having to give up J.R. Smith tho. I really wish we didn't have to give up him up but it seems like his time w/ the Hornets was over anyway. Next year will be exciting...Finally, we have some young and athletic potential across the board.



I am a Bulls fan and I have to disagree. Chandler was the reason Hinrich wasn't an all-star. Time after time Hinrich would drop him a dime under the basket and he would just fumble the ball away. Tyson plays with great hustle but that's about it. On offense he is the most uncordinated man in the league. He rarely catches the ball cleanly and when he does he throws up the ugliest prayer of a shot you'd ever see. His defense is okay if you have a big Center (Curry) to play alongside him. This allows him to roam the court and reak havoc, but again you need a big atheletic center with him or he'll end up in foul trouble every game.

Now for the positive. Everyone that was traded away from Chicago said he would be an All-star in 2007, so maybe he will turn his game around and get some confidence on O this season with you guys. Just don't hold your breathe too much though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> I like Chandler on defense, but I dont believe in trading for a player that is only good 50% of the time. I like his hustle and heart and I like having a player like that and he will surely help us but he is virtually non existent on offense.
> 
> I hate losing PJ Brown. I understand why and everything I just really liked him. I wish him the best and hope he stays affiliated with Louisiana in some way.
> 
> I _hate_ to lose JR Smith, but it was necessary. At one time I thought he was going to be a top rated scorer in this league. He seems to have gotten a bit to big for his britches to soon. Attitude is the worst reason to lose a player. I have mixed feelings for JR, I hope he puts it all together and since he went to my second favorite team I'm happy I just hope he does the right things.


I'm really going to miss PJ. Hopefully he will reconnect with the Hornets after he retires. Maybe do something within the organization or something. I wish JR lots of luck as well.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

^^^^
Hey Bulls fan, wanna take my JR club?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

r1terrell23 said:


> I am a Bulls fan and I have to disagree. Chandler was the reason Hinrich wasn't an all-star. Time after time Hinrich would drop him a dime under the basket and he would just fumble the ball away. Tyson plays with great hustle but that's about it. On offense he is the most uncordinated man in the league. He rarely catches the ball cleanly and when he does he throws up the ugliest prayer of a shot you'd ever see. His defense is okay if you have a big Center (Curry) to play alongside him. This allows him to roam the court and reak havoc, but again you need a big atheletic center with him or he'll end up in foul trouble every game.
> 
> Now for the positive. Everyone that was traded away from Chicago said he would be an All-star in 2007, so maybe he will turn his game around and get some confidence on O this season with you guys. Just don't hold your breathe too much though.



I know what you are saying and have seen many Bulls games b/c they are easily my 2nd favorite team (Duhon and Tyrus!!!)...at the same time tho, b/c Chandler is sooo young still, I think he has potential still. He might never realize this potential, but he's a 7 foot athlete and they don't come around every day. Chris Paul makes everyone around him better so we'll see.

Oh, and, while Kirk Hinrich is a very good guard, I don't think he missed out on the all-star team b/c of Chandler...He didn't make it b/c of Allen Iverson, Gilbert Arenas, Dwyane Wade, Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton, Michael Redd, etc...and also G/F's LeBron, Paul Pierce, Vince Carter, etc...There's some pretty stiff competition at that spot in the East and Kirk isn't there YET.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Diable said:


> Heck Chandler is so foul prone that he didn't even average 27 minutes per game last season on a team that had no decent big men.Luke Schenscher was playing significant minutes in front of him at the end of the season because he could play center without being completely bullied and overmatched.


At least be factual. Luke rarely got 10 minutes ever few games.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't see how Chandler can develop larger hands. His hands are tiny and made of stone. He can't catch the ball on offense. The only time he can competently handle a basketball is beyond the 3 point line if he is running a give and go or something. Under the basket, he does not have ONE OFFENSIVE MOVE, unless you count dunking putbacks, and even then, half the time he grabs the rebound, brings the ball to his knees and then throws up an awkward shot, or draws a foul (did I mention he was a 50% FT shooter last year?). Also, I don't think I've ever seen him hit a shot from beyond 5 feet. I'm dead serious.

I don't mean to bring you down but Tyson has NO OFFENSE. NONE. Not even a little bit. And the fact that he has such small hands seriously hinders his chances of improving more then a little bit.

The positives: Tyson is full of emotion (sometimes sensitive to a fault though), he was the heart of the Bulls. So much energy, and hes quick as hell. When he is having a good game, his presence is felt EVERY SINGLE PLAY. Great 4th quarter lockdown defender when hes playing well (with confidence). He's a very likable player, which is amazing because of all the terrible things I mentioned above. You want to root for the guy. However, don't expect him to guard any big centers competently, he is not very strong and is much better suited as a weak side defender.

Hope this helps you guys, wish the Hornets all the best next year, I really like the makeup of your team!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

i don't know if anyone has seen this, but...



> "I've been hearing a lot of stuff," he said. "It really doesn't bother me. I'm a Chicago Bull. As of right now, my focus is on getting better and working out this summer.
> 
> "My thing is, regardless of what happens, I'm going to be an All-Star next year. I realize I had a tough year last year. I'm not going to allow that to happen again in my career.
> 
> "If I get traded, I'll be somewhere else with the same plan."


link 


i'm not upset about the trade or anything. JR was destined to go elsewhere, PJ was a solid player but age is catching up with him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Most players don't like to be traded. Well of course unless they've had some sort of fall out with the coaches or management or want more money. I believe Tyson liked Chicago but hopefully he'll like playing as a Hornet as well. I was so hoping that things would work out between Scott and Smith but unfortunately they didn't. I wish JR lots of luck. I wished that PJ could have retired a Hornet but he had to do what he had to do. Best of luck to you PJ!! :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's feelings on being traded...

_"At first I was walking around a little sick," he said. "Even though I had heard the rumors, it was definitely a shock. I was definitely sad. After a couple of nights of thinking about it, I realized basketball-wise, it's a good thing for me.

"It's a great basketball opportunity to play with a bunch of young, up-and-coming guys. That's the thing I'm excited about. They're moving the team in a direction that fits me well. I can help a team make the playoffs. I'll get a chance to play with a great, young point guard (Chris Paul)."_

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5760608


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Most players don't like to be traded. Well of course unless they've had some sort of fall out with the coaches or management or want more money. I believe Tyson liked Chicago but hopefully he'll like playing as a Hornet as well. I was so hoping that things would work out between Scott and Smith but unfortunately they didn't. I wish JR lots of luck. I wished that PJ could have retired a Hornet but he had to do what he had to do. Best of luck to you PJ!! :cheers:


i agree, good post.. i've always thought JR had a promising career ahead of him until his relationship w/ coach scott went sour, but i think it's good for him to go out and get a new start elsewhere. he is still young! i think PJ deserves a ring, but not everyone gets that in their careers. he's a class act, but i dont think he will earn one in chicago anytime soon. they are definitely turning it around up there, somewhat like the hornets are. i think they can be title contenders in a few years, but they need some time. i don't know if PJ has a few years in him. but like you said, best of luck to both of them, and the rest of the hornets players that are making careers elsewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheChampion said:


> i agree, good post.. i've always thought JR had a promising career ahead of him until his relationship w/ coach scott went sour, but i think it's good for him to go out and get a new start elsewhere. he is still young! i think PJ deserves a ring, but not everyone gets that in their careers. he's a class act, but i dont think he will earn one in chicago anytime soon. they are definitely turning it around up there, somewhat like the hornets are. i think they can be title contenders in a few years, but they need some time. i don't know if PJ has a few years in him. but like you said, best of luck to both of them, and the rest of the hornets players that are making careers elsewhere.


Good post TheChampion. I agree.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone loves PJ...Something wrong with you if you don't.They will love him in Chicago same as everywhere else he's ever been.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Good moves, Hornets!*

Had to jump onto the Hornets board....gotta say, I like all the moves you guys are making. Out are JR and PJ, but you've added Chandler, Peja, and Bobby Jax. Way to shake up the roster--I think these moves are going to pay HUGE dividens. 

I was worried that your front office and ownership was asleep at the wheel. I was wrong. Good luck in 2006-07.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Good moves, Hornets!*



> July 14, 2006
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY - The New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets announced today that they have acquired center Tyson Chandler from Chicago in exchange for forward PJ Brown and guard J.R. Smith.
> 
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

r1terrell23 said:


> Chandler was the reason Hinrich wasn't an all-star. Time after time Hinrich would drop him a dime under the basket and he would just fumble the ball away.


Big bulls fan here. The above IMHO is completely wrong. First, Hinich, a very good combo guard, is about 1/10th the pure PG that Paul is. Paul will get TC a ton more easy buckets. Jalen Rose, who I was thrilled when he was traded away from the Bulls, got TC many more easy buckets.

Chandler, other than offensive bounds, got about 1 play a game if he was lucky. He put way too much pressure on himself on those plays b/c Skiles was a control freak. Chandler never fumbled a rebound.

Better PG, a few more plays, a coach that encourages him on O, a bit more confidence, a few pounds of muscle and this trade will look as bad for the Bulls as the Chandler\Brand trade a couple years down the line.


----------

